# Drywall dust and illness



## Westview

Hello everyone. Has anyone suffered any illness from breathing in drywall dust on work sites? I'm extremely sick right now and I can tell it's from the drywall dust of the new construction job I am working on. I'm having trouble breathing, fever and blocked ears. My skin was itchy too. I'm going to start wearing a dust mask. Has anyone had issues and solved them by wearing a mask?


----------



## Northwest_painter

Glad I am taking a early lunch. Yeah Dry wall dust is bad that is why they say to wear a N95 dust mask. yeah you will get sick and once in the lungs it will stay there. Just take a pile of that dust and place it in a cup then add a little bit of water to that let it sit for a bit. it gets all hard right? that is what your lungs will look like. Wear the proper dust mask a N95.


----------



## Laz

There is a painter that I worked with and see from time to time. He would never ware his respirator when spraying anything, especially sealer and lacquer. When told he should ware protection he would say he was going to die of something anyways. 

As painters even when wearing masks and respirators it seams like some always gets past. Why make it worse and choose not to use the protection that is available at all? Breathing in something you can't see but know is bad for you then breathing in something like paint mist and drywall dust that you can see is even worse. :blink:


----------



## nEighter

Lung cancer is what took TooledUp 

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Laz

Theres so many hidden things we can get cancer from yet most people willing-lee do things that we know can give us cancer in the future.

My grandmother was told her lung cancer had come from her time building ships during WWII.


----------



## TJ Paint

I think we forget about the 875 pound gorilla in the room.

Think of all the nuclear tests done in the atmosphere, in the ocean, etc. That's a bunch of radiation in the air and hitting us.


----------



## nEighter

/\ TJ the Fukashima disaster is all over.. they have lost the fuel to a couple of the reactors.. China Syndrom.. and the other reactors were loosing cooling fluid a couple weeks back (and might I say the water was frozen in the holding tanks)..

so yeah nuclear fallout is happening. What about the washed up disbris that is hitting the west coast from Japan? What about the water that they are just dumping into the ocean from the reactors and all the water that leaked because of the disaster to begin with? That thing alone could poison the whole ecosystem.


----------



## CApainter

Check out the MSDS on a typical joint cement, then look for the MSDS of each particular ingredient in the product.
http://www.usg.com/sheetrock-all-purpose-joint-compound.html#tab-literature

Even if you're not suffering symptoms from the ingredients of the joint cement, the irritation of your respiratory system caused by the dust, is an invitation to airborne bacteria and viruses.


----------



## Westview

Northwest_painter said:


> Glad I am taking a early lunch. Yeah Dry wall dust is bad that is why they say to wear a N95 dust mask. yeah you will get sick and once in the lungs it will stay there. Just take a pile of that dust and place it in a cup then add a little bit of water to that let it sit for a bit. it gets all hard right? that is what your lungs will look like. Wear the proper dust mask a N95.


Just purchased the N95 and some eyewear. I figure drywall dust is bad for both your lungs and eyes. Within 2 days I had a major reaction to the stuff. The canister resperators look like they would work better but they seem a bit big and bulky to be wearing all day.


----------



## Workaholic

Just one of many reasons to go dustless with electrical sanders.


----------



## chrisn

Northwest_painter said:


> Glad I am taking a early lunch. Yeah Dry wall dust is bad that is why they say to wear a N95 dust mask. yeah you will get sick and once in the lungs it will stay there. Just take a pile of that dust and place it in a cup then add a little bit of water to that let it sit for a bit. it gets all hard right? that is what your lungs will look like. Wear the proper dust mask a N95.


 
if that were the case,I would weigh about 900 lbs.


----------



## daArch

there are many dangerous particulates in the air that we breathe everyday, from auto emissions, first & second hand tobacco smoke, pollen, house dust, etc etc. But work place dust, gases, and fumes CAN be eliminated with proper protection. 

Sure, some masks may be ugly, but you know what your lungs look like without protection? REAL ugly. And lung disease ain't a very pretty way to go either.

We're all going to die, that's for sure, but I'd rather it peacefully than hacking up my lungs.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp.

Over 15 years ago, I went to Random Orbital Hepa Vac sanding for just about every major surface, regardless of lead hazzard. I noticed over time, less man days lost due to respiratory illness. With all the info out there today, I find it wreckless to work any other way.


----------



## Steve Richards

Don't know about my lungs yet..but I've gotten at least a dozen sinus infections from being around the dust.
Finally I learned to keep my mask on after I'm done sanding in a room, while/until I'm finished cleaning up.


----------



## daArch

During one of my daily walks (I try to walk in different towns when doing errands), I passed by a house where a guy was in a three season porch with a rotary palm sander going at the window MULLIONs (not muntins), bringing them down to bare wood. Absolutely no protection. House obviously many decades old, maybe even ten of them.

I wish I had my camera.


----------



## mudbone

TJ Paint said:


> I think we forget about the 875 pound gorilla in the room.
> 
> Think of all the nuclear tests done in the atmosphere, in the ocean, etc. That's a bunch of radiation in the air and hitting us.


Gorilla? No comment.


----------



## Northwest_painter

chrisn said:


> if that were the case,I would weigh about 900 lbs.


what for taking a early lunch?:whistling2:


----------



## lmvp17

Workaholic said:


> Just one of many reasons to go dustless with electrical sanders.


Still trying to find that budget friendly sander that I can start off with!!! Any suggestions in here!!!?? :whistling2:


----------



## wills fresh coat

lmvp17 said:


> Still trying to find that budget friendly sander that I can start off with!!! Any suggestions in here!!!?? :whistling2:


I have had good luck with pc, I change the heads a lot but they hold up well. I have six of them and a ryobi that was a gift and I cant complain about that one either


----------



## epretot

Northwest_painter said:


> Glad I am taking a early lunch. Yeah Dry wall dust is bad that is why they say to wear a N95 dust mask. yeah you will get sick and once in the lungs it will stay there. Just take a pile of that dust and place it in a cup then add a little bit of water to that let it sit for a bit. it gets all hard right? that is what your lungs will look like. Wear the proper dust mask a N95.


Huh?


----------



## chrisn

epretot said:


> Huh?


 
Just take a pile of that dust and place it in a cup then add a little bit of water to that let it sit for a bit. it gets all hard right? that is what your lungs will look like.

hence my post about weighing 900 lbs


----------



## daArch

lmvp17 said:


> Still trying to find that budget friendly sander that I can start off with!!! Any suggestions in here!!!?? :whistling2:


when you look for and find that "budget friendly sander", just ask yourself what's your health (and even life) worth. Do you really want to cheap out on that?


----------



## epretot

chrisn said:


> Just take a pile of that dust and place it in a cup then add a little bit of water to that let it sit for a bit. it gets all hard right? that is what your lungs will look like.
> 
> hence my post about weighing 900 lbs


Yeah...That made me laugh. I have been doing a lot of thinking and research about toxins. My son has some issues that has forced my family to move in a direction to limit toxicity. I know a lot...need to know more...his comment was just ignorant...Glad you made me laugh.


----------



## Westview

I've only seen orbital electric sanders with shop vac hook ups to minimize dust. This does seem very efficient to sand down an entire wall. Right now I use a sander on a pole with no vac. Are there any electric vac sanders that can be put on an extention pole?


----------



## Westview

Westview said:


> I've only seen orbital electric sanders with shop vac hook ups to minimize dust. This does seem very efficient to sand down an entire wall. Right now I use a sander on a pole with no vac. Are there any electric vac sanders that can be put on an extention pole?


 I meant to say " it doesn't seem very efficient"


----------



## Workaholic

lmvp17 said:


> Still trying to find that budget friendly sander that I can start off with!!! Any suggestions in here!!!?? :whistling2:


What is your budget? I have used Bosch for awhile , never used em for drywall but that may of been an error on my part. Bosch can get up to over a couple bills for a sander but something like THIS or THIS may do you but they will be louder and be harder on the vibration. I would make sure whatever you choose that the sander has variable speed and a vac attachment. I would also look for a variable in the suction control on the vac you eventually choose.

If you are near the price of Festool I would go with the Festool. The ETS 125 is 175.00 so it is about 95.00 more than the sanders linked above but imo is worth the extra cost. If you went this route you could buy one try it and have 30 days to decide if it is worth it for you. 

Personally I would consider this package CT MINI Package or this CT MIDI Package the cost may be higher than the budget you had but you never mentioned a budget just affordable.


----------



## Workaholic

Westview said:


> I've only seen orbital electric sanders with shop vac hook ups to minimize dust. This does *not* seem very efficient to sand down an entire wall. Right now I use a sander on a pole with no vac. Are there any electric vac sanders that can be put on an extention pole?


Are you asking about drywall or painted walls?

I would disagree because the electric sander sands down an area quick and effortlessly, while after using a pole sander one tends to slow down and miss more stuff as the day goes on. While using the sander hooked to an extractor you will not have to clean up the dust and spreading it around the job, there by saving you more time again. Have you seen this thread? http://www.painttalk.com/f12/mirka-ceros-dunbar-question-17775/ In it JP shows how he is using his Ceros for sanding off others painting mistakes.


----------



## chrisn

epretot said:


> Yeah...That made me laugh. I have been doing a lot of thinking and research about toxins. My son has some issues that has forced my family to move in a direction to limit toxicity. I know a lot...need to know more...his comment was just ignorant...Glad you made me laugh.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I try


----------



## Westview

Workaholic said:


> Are you asking about drywall or painted walls?
> 
> I would disagree because the electric sander sands down an area quick and effortlessly, while after using a pole sander one tends to slow down and miss more stuff as the day goes on. While using the sander hooked to an extractor you will not have to clean up the dust and spreading it around the job, there by saving you more time again. Have you seen this thread? http://www.painttalk.com/f12/mirka-ceros-dunbar-question-17775/ In it JP shows how he is using his Ceros for sanding off others painting mistakes.


Both. Using this type of machine on repaints to prep the wall for topcoat doesn't seem like it would be fast. I can cruize with my orbital sander (non electric) on a extension pole. It just seems like it would take forever witht the elctric.


----------



## Scotiadawg

daArch said:


> there are many dangerous particulates in the air that we breathe everyday, from auto emissions, first & second hand tobacco smoke, pollen, house dust, etc etc. But work place dust, gases, and fumes CAN be eliminated with proper protection.
> 
> Sure, some masks may be ugly, but you know what your lungs look like without protection? REAL ugly. And lung disease ain't a very pretty way to go either.
> 
> We're all going to die, that's for sure, but I'd rather it peacefully than hacking up my lungs.


I sanded drywall for a few years with no mask, just because of pressure from the older guys who claimed I would look like a p&^^y . Stupidity, period. I don't want to die a lingering death from diseased lungs or live. My preferred death would be in bed - from a gunshot- by an angry husband.


----------



## wills fresh coat

daArch said:


> when you look for and find that "budget friendly sander", just ask yourself what's your health (and even life) worth. Do you really want to cheap out on that?


I think your being a little overly dramatic bill


----------



## vermontpainter

Workaholic said:


> I have used Bosch for awhile , never used em for drywall but that may of been an error on my part.


:no: Root canal sounds better. :jester:


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> :no: Root canal sounds better. :jester:


These days I agree after going Festool but since lmv was asking about budget priced sanders so I threw a couple out there in the 80 dollar range. 

He might take you up on those free dewalts. :jester:


----------



## Westview

Workaholic said:


> These days I agree after going Festool but since lmv was asking about budget priced sanders so I threw a couple out there in the 80 dollar range.
> 
> He might take you up on those free dewalts. :jester:


Are you guys talking about using a small orbital electric sander to sand/prep entire latex walls? Wouldn't that take forever?


----------



## BrushJockey

Look over the stuff on this page for other ideas on vac sanding.
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Dustless-Drywall-Sanders/

I have the Porter Cable, the marshalltown handsander and the Hyde Dust Dog pole sander.

All have a place and all work as intended.

I also use a special paper by joest that is much better than screens
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Abrasives-Drywall-Sheets/Joest-Drywalll-Sanding-Sheets.html


----------



## Westview

BrushJockey said:


> Look over the stuff on this page for other ideas on vac sanding.
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Dustless-Drywall-Sanders/
> 
> I have the Porter Cable, the marshalltown handsander and the Hyde Dust Dog pole sander.
> 
> All have a place and all work as intended.
> 
> I also use a special paper by joest that is much better than screens
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Abrasives-Drywall-Sheets/Joest-Drywalll-Sanding-Sheets.html


Thanks.


----------



## Workaholic

Westview said:


> Are you guys talking about using a small orbital electric sander to sand/prep entire latex walls? Wouldn't that take forever?


I am talking about drywall repairs and smaller drywall jobs. I do plan on trying my 5" sander for sanding down some walls this week and will let you know how effective it is. It is clearly superior when dealing with really ugly walls that have roller ropes, drips and other poor application techniques done to them. Not to mention the trim that has been buggered up with poor application methods. 

For electrically sanding walls with an extension I would consider theses sanders in this order. 

Festool Planex

Giraffe Sander

Porter Cable

690 Sander



You get what you pay for If you buy something like the 690 you will probably buy one and then another and another, at some point of multiple replacements you may feel like you should of bought quality the first time. I would rather not skimp on the original purchase and have something that works every time you go to use it for years of use. 

Funny how we complain when our customers go for the lowest bid and that is frustrating for us because we can not see how the lowballer can offer something at such a fraction of a cost without cutting corners but when it is our turn as consumers often it is the lowest price that sways our decision without considering the corner cutting.


----------



## BrushJockey

Never heard of the giraffe- looks like a PC ripoff- how's it better?
I easily believe the Festool is better. Handle that can be shortened alone is a big improvement. And the PC doesnt catch all the dust. But still better than a naked pole.


----------



## Workaholic

BrushJockey said:


> Never heard of the giraffe- looks like a PC ripoff- how's it better?
> I easily believe the Festool is better. Handle that can be shortened alone is a big improvement. And the PC doesnt catch all the dust. But still better than a naked pole.


I really do not know if it is better I just am going off the word of another member on DWT who has been using his for the last 10 years. He talks highly of them and I trust his input. 

The designs are all similar on the exterior. 

I also think the Festool brings more to the table but as they are new to NA I have only played with one for a very short time and have to go off that impression. Just for the short period of trying it it felt better than the PC units. It felt kind of heavy but once the extractor was running it lost the weight overhead and on the wall. There is also a harness that can be used. 

The first pic is of me at Festool Indiana, with the Planex.


----------



## Westview

Workaholic said:


> I really do not know if it is better I just am going off the word of another member on DWT who has been using his for the last 10 years. He talks highly of them and I trust his input.
> 
> The designs are all similar on the exterior.
> 
> I also think the Festool brings more to the table but as they are new to NA I have only played with one for a very short time and have to go off that impression. Just for the short period of trying it it felt better than the PC units. It felt kind of heavy but once the extractor was running it lost the weight overhead and on the wall. There is also a harness that can be used.
> 
> The first pic is of me at Festool Indiana, with the Planex.


 
My only concern is that the planex is for drywallers. I'm doing a lot of repaints and need something to scuff up latex walls while vacuming it clean. I would be worried about getting swirl marks in the finish with this unit.


----------



## Workaholic

Westview said:


> Are you guys talking about using a small orbital electric sander to sand/prep entire latex walls? Wouldn't that take forever?


Also to add I do not really think sanding with a 6" or 5" electric sander would be all that slow in smoothing out a painted wall, how many times have you or an employee flew through a room with a pole sander and then feel inconsistent texture? Like I said I will try it this week on a wall and let you know. In the past I mainly used electrical sanders for wood work and stuff and now I am wanting to use them for as much as I can.


----------



## Westview

Workaholic said:


> Also to add I do not really think sanding with a 6" or 5" electric sander would be all that slow in smoothing out a painted wall, how many times have you or an employee flew through a room with a pole sander and then feel inconsistent texture? Like I said I will try it this week on a wall and let you know. In the past I mainly used electrical sanders for wood work and stuff and now I am wanting to use them for as much as I can.


Sounds good. Keep me posted.


----------



## Workaholic

Westview said:


> My only concern is that the planex is for drywallers. I'm doing a lot of repaints and need something to scuff up latex walls while vacuming it clean. I would be worried about getting swirl marks in the finish with this unit.


Swirl marks would probably be from improper grit, wrong variable settings or technique. I have seen swirl marks on drywall from the PC units and having used them before so I think it was operator error. 

The Planex is a bigger investment, similar to a sprayer but unlike your sprayer you can try it for 30 days and if it does not fit your plans then return it for a full refund or credit for different equipment. 

Personally I would find a dealer or rep near you so you can check it out first hand. Also you can go to http://festoolownersgroup.com/index.php and ask owners across the pond who have been using the Planex for years.


----------



## Westview

Workaholic said:


> Swirl marks would probably be from improper grit, wrong variable settings or technique. I have seen swirl marks on drywall from the PC units and having used them before so I think it was operator error.
> 
> The Planex is a bigger investment, similar to a sprayer but unlike your sprayer you can try it for 30 days and if it does not fit your plans then return it for a full refund or credit for different equipment.
> 
> Personally I would find a dealer or rep near you so you can check it out first hand. Also you can go to http://festoolownersgroup.com/index.php and ask owners across the pond who have been using the Planex for years.


 Thanks for the info. I'm going to look into it.


----------



## Workaholic

Westview said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm going to look into it.


No problem. I know I sound like a Festool pusher but they are just that good and once you get hooked you are hooked.


----------



## CliffK

Westview said:


> My only concern is that the planex is for drywallers. I'm doing a lot of repaints and need something to scuff up latex walls while vacuming it clean. I would be worried about getting swirl marks in the finish with this unit.


 I mentioned in another thread Westview.... we use the Festool half sheet orbital for what you are describing-no swirls. Works like a charm.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp.

The reason for using a r.o.s. sander over an orbital sander is the lack of swirl marks (unless the wrong grit is used as noted before) My men blast over walls with our r.o.s. units and do not have to deal with the mess you have too.They do not work as hard as the guys that use poles. Also stated before, you pay for quality. A professional uses professional grade tools not something on sale at HD. You want your tools to last and not fail mid job and be able to be serviced and repaired.


----------

